# Lionel Prewar 225e Issue



## johnnywad (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, Picked up a 225e in gunmetal version & it runs great. The problem now is the front cow catcher is hitting the center rail on the tubular track & switches. Didn't notice this when I had the real-trax set-up. I flipped the engine over & found the front wheel flanges are bent & the spring doesn't seem to be strong enough to hold the cow catcher up high enough to clear the center rail & of course shorts out.
Am I on the right track with this? Should I replace the front truck assembly to a new one? Don't think the cow catcher is bent down as it looks ok. Thanks for any help. John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, no. The spring should NOT be changing the height of the locomotive. It sounds like the pilot (aka cow catcher) is bent. If the driving wheels are all firmly on the track, the other possibility is the shell is not on correctly.


----------



## johnnywad (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks, I will let you know what I find. If it is bent is this a replaceable part? Drive wheels are all firmly on the track. Will check the shell also. Thanks so much. John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like the Pilot and Steamchest are a part from what I find.

Here's a Lionel 225E Parts Page, you can check it out and see what is available.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the steamchest/pilot part picture.


----------



## johnnywad (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok, Looks like the front cow catcher is bent down so I don't have the clearance I need. Going to replace the front pilot anyway since the wheel flanges are bent badly but probably wont fix the issue altogether. Should I get the standard front pilot # 226e-88? Don't know if the cowcatcher can be bent back up. Also noticed the underside has taken a beating before I got it. Never thought of checking this when I looked at it. Another prewar lesson for me. Thank you again. John


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Check for threads here about straightening diecast parts, basically it involves slowly (as in days) applying pressure to bend them back to their original shape. A little heat will help the process along. The pilot was my top suspect, if you can find the part at a reasonable price, it'll be easier than trying to bend the bent pilot back. These normally get bent by dropping them on the nose.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

the 225E is a favorite of mine -(dad had one that I grew up with)

I have been able to find parts on the Bay- keep watching for them, they'll show up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A quick ditto to John's comments about applying pressure slowly over time to unbend a diecast part ... a clamped jig, with an clamp turn (or fraction) each day for a few days. I've tried this on my end, with some success straightening parts without inducing cracks.

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I made a post earlier this year about straightening the roof of the cab on a 2025. The roof is now straight. Some other guys also posted about straightening other parts.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is the link: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16951


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

If it were mine, I would straighten it. It is not difficult


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't hurt to try to straighten it, the worst that can happen is then you need one.


----------



## johnnywad (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys, Thanks for all the advice, Did the clamp last night so maybe by the weekend it will be good. Not going with any heat just letting it sit for now. No hurry. J


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note that as the part straightens, you'll have to periodically tighten the clamp to keep the pressure on. I'd do it no more than once a day.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

it's amazing how cast "flows" isn't it. even cured glass has some degree of viscosity!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, over enough time, you can form almost any material.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Cast zinc cold flows because its elastic limit is zero. So if you put pressure on it, it will change shape until the pressure becomes zero.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

servoguy said:


> Cast zinc cold flows because its elastic limit is zero. So if you put pressure on it, it will change shape until the pressure becomes zero.


not sure what the elastic limit of glass is but it to will cold form given enough time!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Materials like steel, aluminum, titanium, have non-zero elastic limits. If they are deformed below their elastic limit, when the force is removed, they return to their original shape. Example: The suspension springs on your car.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

OK yes servo- I once had the opportunity to work with a renowned metallurgist. One who developed the process of spin forming tungsten for the Saturn V booster exhaust cones for the Apollo missions if you remember that. yes- that was rocket science. OH- and the springs on cars? they are made of high carbon steel allow. -try bending a short piece of spring steel and see what happens. the high carbon steel alloys will not "work harden" -like aluminum and copper - most non ferrous alloys. Thats why they don't use then for springs on you car!


----------

